
Apple Being Sued for 'Purposefully Slowing Down Older iPhone Models' - heisenbit
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/21/apple-lawsuit-slowing-down-old-iphone-models/
======
chvid
I just went to my local phone shop and had them replace my iPhone 6's battery.
It was almost unusable before, now it runs like it did new.

Apple needs to handle this in a different way; at least making it obvious for
their users what is going and giving them options on how to handle it.

However since I use my phone every day; I can't really what for that and a
battery replacement or a new phone were my only options.

